# Proper Cable Management?



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi! 

I just build a guy a new rig which is a present for his self for christmas.


It is a budged PC which contains:

775 Socket Intel E2140 1.6GHz 1Mb L2 Cache 
63,50€ (3 Year warranty)

2GB of Micro-One Ram 800MHz In Dual-Channel Mode 
40,00€ (Lifelong)

ECS G33T-M2 mobo,G33+ICH9 Chipset, 7.1+2 Channel Sound,  
1x Gigabit Lan, G3100 Onboard GPU 275Mb Shared Memory (uses PCI-E bandwith), 
4x SataII in IDE Mode, 4x Ram sockets, 12x USB 2.0, 1x PCI-E 16x
75,90€ (1 Year)

Western Digital SataII 500Gb 7200RPM 16MB Cache 
89,00€ (3 Years)

Xion 630W ATX v2.20 SLI Ready 
65,00€ (1 Year)

DVD-RW drive: He has an IDE Model in his old PC which will be installed 
0€ (? Year)

Case: Micro-One HD&AC97 ready front jacks and 2 xFront USB 
23€ (1 Year)
------------------------------------------------------------
Total 356,40€ + 20€ work + 10€ gas to drive to the shops

It will cost him 386,4 and he´s probably selling me his old PC without PSU and DVD drive for pretty cheap so that i have a internet PC when i am benchmarking, memtesting and so on.

Is the cable management fine?


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 21, 2007)

For the most part that's pretty good. The only thing you might want to do is take up the slack in the CPU 12v power cable.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 21, 2007)

run the sata powercable under the mobo between the motherboard and the the case 

run the usb and front panel audio cable behind the the case and through the hole at the bottom of the mobo tray

slack up the 4pin cpu and 24 pin atx wires and it will look much better


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

12V cable i now wrapped around a skrewdriver to reduce its lenght


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 21, 2007)

white cables behind the board, and the sata cable behind the support stand. one guy gave me a good tip, turn the HD the other way so you cant see sata connectors either.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

HDD power cable done! Thanks for the help - i learn and enjoy it!


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

White cables done - good tip


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 21, 2007)

ok the pink lines are what could be moved.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

*Final?*

Good tips overall i must say that without YOU i would be lost!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 21, 2007)

looking good mate!


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 21, 2007)

good job there  This is what i do to people who worry about cable management


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

Wait to see my rig LOL - moment


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 21, 2007)

This is what ive been working on as of late i need to get some rounded black IDE cables and a sleeving kit to sleeve up some of the wires all the way since silverstone did such a shitty job of that


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

But before that my crazy neighbor who calles with the names that are my siganture - looks kinda like the aliens from the predator movies.


He really need treatment but refuses do anything for treatment but **** his girlfriend and call me with unfriendly names - how can that guy be sober I ask me often.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

My rig - OH(or) MY GOD!

Kind hairy if you know what i meen


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 21, 2007)

Laurijan said:


> My rig - OH(or) MY GOD!
> View attachment 11248
> Kind hairy if you know what i meen



whats up with the air freshener  Do you often smell your rig


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL it because i sometimes smoke in my room because i cant let go from TPU and it helps to hide this fact from my landlord.

*BTW *
*ALL ARE WELCOME TO POST THEIR CABLE MANAGEMENT SOLUTIONS HERE IN THIS **THREAD*


----------



## EviLZeD (Dec 21, 2007)

lmao air refreshener in you computer thats awesome nice cable management on your friends computer why dont you use same tips on your comp


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL my neighbor just registered to kill me verbally


----------



## Schweine Schwanz (Dec 21, 2007)

Hähää......Läikkälate, is putting my photo here........ I will remember this.. Vasikkalate...


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 21, 2007)

jeez for 20euros (what your having for the build ?) the guys lucky hes getting any cable managment at all lol, ive built pretty low spec systems for ppl and dont do any, however i am careful when installing in the first place and dont leave a complete maze of wiring anyway i wouldnt do any cable management for a low spec system that isnt going to generate that much heat anyways. but like i said keep it neat and you can go wrong, hell that cable managment is better than your rig


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 21, 2007)

xman2007 said:


> jeez for 20euros (what your having for the build ?) the guys lucky hes getting any cable managment at all lol, ive built pretty low spec systems for ppl and dont do any, however i am careful when installing in the first place and dont leave a complete maze of wiring anyway i wouldnt do any cable management for a low spec system that isnt going to generate that much heat anyways. but like i said keep it neat and you can go wrong, hell that cable managment is better than your rig



I took not much because he´s one of the unluckiest guys i know - cause he began to drink after having been sober for 1 year and lost his flat because of it - i live in the same house he lived once - his father had a collapse and is in hospital - he will probably be drinking all night - and he had tears because of his "life" in his eyes when we meet to make the money exhange - will be a present so to say - i took only what my expanses were - because i had to call around a lot and had not been able to go to "work" today - which would have given me about 5€ anyway for 4 hours of helping out in a carpentry.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 22, 2007)

EviLZeD said:


> lmao air refreshener in you computer thats awesome nice cable management on your friends computer why dont you use same tips on your comp



It was like two days ago that i first saw a turned around HDD and a ringled sata cable thanks to sneekypeet. 
I simple had no time for my rig very much lately


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 22, 2007)

Schweine Schwanz said:


> Hähää......Läikkälate, is putting my photo here........ I will remember this.. Vasikkalate...


Crazy neightbor - you personally agreed when i asked you if i can post you pic.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 22, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> This is what ive been working on as of late i need to get some rounded black IDE cables and a sleeving kit to sleeve up some of the wires all the way since silverstone did such a shitty job of that



BTW damn fine case you have - whats its name - and is it sold with a PSU or without?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a Antec p182, I believe. Looks nice, but I hate psu's in the bottom, which is why my second rig is housed by my old p180.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 23, 2007)

Laurijan - post a clea pic from front on and side angle and i will see what i can think of if you want


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2007)

sladesurfer said:


> good job there  This is what i do to people who worry about cable management



heh, damn i came in too late, i used to have that case, look at my sig's PC and search for it.

EDIT: nevermind.







I would highly recommend against leaving the SATA power cable done up like that .


----------



## Nemesis881 (Dec 23, 2007)

hmm no sense making a new thread, you guys are doing great here!  Any ideas for my case?  I really need better cm .

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1201/__5.jpg


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah ya do...DO EM!!


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 23, 2007)

rig looks muuuuuuuuch better now, now on to yours! mine is pretty neat inside ecxept for my water cooling cables!


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 23, 2007)

WhiteLotus said:


> Laurijan - post a clea pic from front on and side angle and i will see what i can think of if you want



Sorry but i already delivered the PC on saturday morning and got a tip from the guy i build it for - and i did not take pictures of the really cheap case because it was of minor importance to me what case i would use. You can have a look at the case on the website (third in the list) http://www.microcomponentsfinland.f...th=13&osCsid=5ae4246073ae3cbf1525e273f7353d89


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 15, 2008)

*My rig now with the p182 gunmetal*

My rig after: Like a shaved virgin 
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=080115/01_15_1.222.peg

With light on
http://img.techpowerup.org/080115/01_15_3.Jpeg

My rig before: I like to call it hairy pu**y
http://img.techpowerup.org/080115/12_21_13.Jpeg


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 15, 2008)

No comments?


----------

